# Help identify this snow blower attachment



## junkyardgary (Nov 21, 2011)

I have this blower attachment in my barn, left from a former owner. It's about 40" wide and 22" tall at the inlet. I cannot find any name tags or numbers on the unit. The exit chute is plastic, so it's probably not really old. Appears to be a heavy unit. Pictures are of actual blower. Email me at [email protected] if you can help, or if you need picture of something. 

Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It appears to be an MTD unit (the skid shoes are the same as used on some MTD walkbehind units). Without numbers, it will be very hard to figure out what model it is and what it fits.


----------

